# New from Indiana



## Ironman304 (Jun 19, 2019)

wife bought me a wood pellet smoker for Father’s Day any words of wisdom for my first time straight out of the box


----------



## kruizer (Jun 19, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  

I have zero experience with pellet stoves so sadly I have no wisdom to impart....


----------



## Ironman304 (Jun 19, 2019)

Perhaps any words on what to smoke first as far as something that’s pretty hard to screw up........


----------



## Braz (Jun 19, 2019)

Pork butt is probably the easiest thing to "not screw up." Apply the rub of your choice and smoke between 125 and 150 till it is probe tender and the bone comes out easily. Welcome from another Hoosier.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

Ironman304 said:


> Perhaps any words on what to smoke first as far as something that’s pretty hard to screw up........



I would start with pork shoulder.  Low in price and hard to screw up.  If you have to have beef, get a brisket point.

A simple SPOG rub or simply just salt and pepper.  You can adjust flavors after you shred with rub or sauce.

Run your pit at 250 degrees.  Don't trust the dial thermometers on your pit.  Get a dual probe thermometer and an instant read thermometer.  Use one probe in the meat and the other next to it to monitor pit temp.  An 8 lb shoulder should be done in about 9 hours; less if you wrap at stall.  Each pit is different so don't take that as a hard number.

Apple or cherry wood are great to start with.  I love a combo of apple/hickory, cherry/hickory, or pecan/apple.  I go with what suits my mood....

Cook it to about 200 degrees F internal temp, rest about 30 minutes then shred.
I usually pull my shoulder at 203 degrees.  Just seems to be the magic number for me.

There are numerous methods available but what I have above is simple and will give you great results.

Inkbird has some good equipment available and there are links to retailers on this site.

JC


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 19, 2019)

Ironman,
Welcome from Virginia, I always suggest chicken as a first smoke ...cheap and easy.
Again welcome, and always document your smokes and post pictures!
"No pictures...didn't happen."
Teddy


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

pit of despair said:


> Ironman,
> Welcome from Virginia, I always suggest chicken as a first smoke ...cheap and easy.
> Again welcome, and always document your smokes and post pictures!
> "No pictures...didn't happen."
> Teddy



I agree that chicken is a cheap starter but most new smokers have a hard time getting good skin while trying to smoke chicken.

I have also found that chicken is very easy to overcook.

It took me several attempts and asking a number of questions before I got it down.

Chicken also doesn't give you the satisfaction of low and slow smoking.  IMHO...

All that said, even overcooked chicken with leather skin is going to taste great if you seasoned and smoked it properly.

JC


----------



## schlotz (Jun 19, 2019)

Welcome fellow Hoosier! Where ya located? 
Definitely agree on a pork butt. About the most forgiving you can get when it comes to smoking. If interested, see the recipe in my sig below.

Matt


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 19, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN.  Don't forget to run on high heat with no food the first time to burn off any chemicals left over from manufacturing.


----------



## Ironman304 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you so much I did see that on a YouTube video how long do you run it for


----------



## Ironman304 (Jun 19, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Welcome fellow Hoosier! Where ya located?
> Definitely agree on a pork butt. About the most forgiving you can get when it comes to smoking. If interested, see the recipe in my sig below.
> 
> Matt


West Lafayette area and thanks I’ll have to check it out


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 19, 2019)

Ironman304 said:


> Thank you so much I did see that on a YouTube video how long do you run it for


I'd say 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## ofelles (Jun 19, 2019)

Agree that a butt is a good place to start.   Burn in the smoker. Add a good rub then I use a combo of pecan/cherry pellets at 250F no wrap and 8 to10 hours later off at 200F to 205F.  Let it rest for a least an hour then pull and get ready to have a smile on your face and also anyone you share with.
Oh ya, welcome from the california Delta


----------

